# Road Bike



## n33dlc (27 Apr 2009)

Im after a reasonably cheap road bike.
Im 5.11"
Let me know if you have anything I may be interested in...........


----------



## Ashtrayhead (28 Apr 2009)

I have a 2004 Orbea Enol, 16 speed, carbon forks. Regularly maintained. 
It was my commuting bike and got me through all weathers and is very comfy.
I'm 5'11 too, so it should be your size! 
Where are you based? 
I would only look to get about £70- £80 for it!


----------



## n33dlc (29 Apr 2009)

Cool, sounds ideal.
Do you have any pictures that you can send me?
I am in Birmingham, but I will travel a little if its the right bike.
my no. is 07868594408
You could send me a picture mesage if thats any easier for you?


----------



## Ashtrayhead (30 Apr 2009)

Can you send me a private message with your e-mail address please? I don't seem to be able to upload any photos on here! 
The bike is red and black, with spd pedals, and a few hi-viz stickers on it. and Continental tyres. Once you've seen the photos and if you want to go ahead I can always meet you halway up the M1, or thereabouts!


----------

